# Ween



## rev3la7ion (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone else listen to them baked? If you haven't then I suggest you download "The Argus" and "Buckingham Green" by Ween. Really trippy in a 1970's kinda way.


----------



## Microdizzey (Jan 22, 2008)

Ween is awesome!

They're really weird, some stuff is hard to listen to, but they've got some great songs on each of their many albums.


----------



## overfiend (Jan 28, 2008)

eiy eiy eiy the blarney stone brings a tear to me eye 
i havent heard these guys in a while i do remember they had a dude huffin on a 
scotch bong weird but i like weird


----------



## denverm4x (Jan 30, 2008)

Ween kicks ass! Their new album is pretty good, classic Ween stuff. I love Chocolate and Cheese, so many classics on that one. They truly are stoner rock... or acid rock... they rock!


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 30, 2008)

ween is for weenies.


----------



## Dats (Jan 31, 2008)

Chocolate and Cheese is the best ween ever.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 16, 2021)




----------

